# GU10 LEDs



## someguy (Sep 7, 2009)

Hey I was hoping those with experience using these could chime in on their effectiveness. 
Some of the folks over at nano-reef seem to love them, I'm still reading through this thread http://www.nano-reef.com/topic/267432-gu10-led-build-thread-chinese-ebay-lights/

Just wondering how they compare to regular DIY LEDs or PAR38s. Given the price (about $5 for a 3x3w bulb on ebay) they seem a nice alternative.

Thoughts? pictures are welcome too


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

So.... Did you start making one or still deciding? I'm waiting for all parts to come in. I'm planning on doing B-B-UV-27W PAR38-UV-B-B

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## someguy (Sep 7, 2009)

I ordered 1 royal blue and 1 cool white for kicks, they haven't come yet but I don't think I'll do a fixture. If the whites are good it might be nice for a refugium light. I'm thinking the par38's are better bang for buck overall.

I hadn't seen the uv ones before now, that should give some nice colour. When you get yours made put some pics up of it.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

Finally got the parts to complete my fixture build. I been using just 1 27w par38 for almost a month now and I don't really like the colour. This was really rushed the paint is not even dry lol.

Blue-blue-uv-par38(6whites,3blue)-uv-blue-blue, par38 is 27w all gu10 is 3w each or 3x1w










FTS both on










Just blue and UV










Some eye candy got to love that UV+blue










Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------

